# Hi everybody!



## JPGoodspeed (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh! Hi. Didn't see you there. What are you doing in my house? Oh, right. Internet. Anyways, where are my manners? My name's Will. I'm currently working as an actor for a haunted tour (Ghosts and Gravestones of Boston). It's a lot of fun, and it's been inspiring me to put some real effort into haunting my house from here on in. Unfortunately, it also got me stuck with... Jonathan.

_Are you talking behind my back again?_

Yes, actually. I thought you didn't like people?

_Usually, yes. But these are my kind of people. Get out of my way. Greetings, fellow freaks and monstrosities. My name is Jonathan Percival Goodspeed (don't call me Percy). I am one of the unfortunate undead cursed to an eternity of tourism in Boston. In my spare time (which is limited, i assure you) I am the proprietor of Goodspeed Cemetery, Will's rookie-level haunt on the south shore of Massachusetts. Well, I've got to get going. That tourist isn't going to embalm himself!

_Charming, isn't he? Anyways, I'm just a rookie haunter, as Jonathan indicated, but I've picked up a few tricks through my experience in traditional theater. Alright, enough of my rambling. I've got a skeleton to corpse. See you around the forums, everyone! And if you find yourselves on a Boston ghost tour, ask for Jonathan. He actually does appreciate meeting people, in spite of himself.

-J.P.G.


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to both of you


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you'll fit right in around here. No, not you, You, yeah you. Well, I guess you'll fit in too. We have a few others like you around here. Again, welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------

